# G's BODYWORKS



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TIRED OF DEALING WITH THE SAME BULLSHIT PAINTERS AND SHOPS??? TIRED OF GETTING THE RUN AROUND FROM OTHER SHOPS AND EXCUSES WHY YOUR CAR HAS BEEN THE SAME FOR MONTHS? Im posting up my painters info here that ive used many times, in case you homies want a guy who doesnt bullshit around, gets the fuckin job done lightning quick with quality for a great deal, a family run operation, not a typical body shop, call GUS 805-617-5319 Make sure you tell him you saw his number here on layitlow from for the better pricing. He has done 6-7 different impalas and cars for me the past few months and i havnt had one complain. He does everything from full frame off restorations to quick repaints. Here is a link to my build with my 63 rag he knocked out in 4 weeks time.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/365623-fuck-tha-police-rag-tre-build.html


Heres some other pictures of other impalas done for me these are just a few i had pictures of already on my computer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

good work


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hell yea


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres another one he just finished for me


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Nice homie what color is the green 63 and he did it in 4 weeks nice.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah that 63 rag down to bare metal 4 weeks total time, its the factory 63 Color called "laurel green"


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

He should change his shop name,sounds like he specializes in g-body's:dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hes about to finish a 82 Camaro Indy 500 for me also in the next day or two also homie dont play


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

dam lighting fast?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Doing a trunk lid and a complete 65 SS for me now :thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BEFORE









CURRENTLY RIGHT NOW


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BEFORE

















DURING









DONE DONE


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:420:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1092337
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:cheesy:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

where is the shop located?


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Hes not too far away from Six Flags Magic Mountain


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:420:


----------



## prewarkid (Apr 1, 2014)

What did he charge you to do the 65?


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

CALL HIM UP AND GET A QUOTE MAKE SURE YOU TELL HIM YOU GOT HIS NUMBER OFF LAYITLOW 805-617-5319


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## prewarkid (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I talked to him today and got good estimate for my 61 bubble frame off resto....


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> Thanks for the info. I talked to him today and got good estimate for my 61 bubble frame off resto....


Good to hear bro


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bump for the homie Gus


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

os782deg said:


> Jene Mittel Shanghai Verde Knall Autoverkäufe Firma sagte auch, dass Online-Shopping hat sich zu Billigwaren-Ära, Online-Shopping-Bevölkerung die Nachfrage nach Luxusgütern ist ziemlich stark zu kaufen gewesen, nach Taobao Mall zeigte in Mitte Januar bis Mai, hat Taobao Mall Autoverkaufsmenge mehr als 10 Millionen Yuan. Taobao Mall, wenn die dritte Jubiläumsaktion, ein Käufer kaufte ein Auto im Wert von 1.115.000 Yuan Audi A8 Limousine. Und am 18. April einen Tag, um den vollen Betrag zu zahlen, um Audi kaufen 3 erreicht, so viel. Einkauf Guide erzählte Reportern, obwohl ein Gürtel aus dem letzten Jahr ist nun 7000 Yuan stieg auf 5.000 Yuan, aber die Augen blinken Kunden zahlen nach der jüngsten World Luxury Association Amtsbericht 20102011,nike free 5.0 rot, sagte der Ende 2010 Gesamtverbrauch von Luxusgütermarkt in der Volksrepublik China hat sich von 2009 zu 9400000000 $ auf 10,7 Mrd Dollar im Jahr 2010 gestiegen, hat sich China zu den am schnellsten wachsenden Luxuskonsum Land. Ebenso ist auch ein Luxus in Quanzhou beliebt. Unser Gebäude, wie Taschen LV, GUCCI, nicht weniger als 100 in den Korallen Straße Geschäfts Bauarbeiten Miss Lin unverblümt: Markenprodukte zu kaufen, auf der Suche nach einem Gefühl. Investitionsluxus Vor der Pflegeberuf, Lin Shan Jie Shi Luxus-Lederpflege-Center-Manager,nike free damen weiß, spezialisiert in Quanzhou getan Marktforschung. In Quanzhou, hat fast jede Familie die Luxus-Unternehmer, um für den großen Auftritt vorzubereiten, wenn die Teilnahme an praktisch. Nach dem Plan, wird die Zukunft des Einkaufszentrums 60 Läden der Luxusmarke LVMH durch die Ende Mai die Integration Hongkongs ersten globalen Flagship-Store eröffnet werden. Das Design des amerikanischen Luxus-Accessoire-Marke Coach angekündigt,nike free 5.0 schwarz, dass in den nächsten fünf Jahren ist die Gesamtzahl der Filialen der Marke in Hong Kong, Macau und China mittlerweile etwa 25 bis etwa 80 World Luxury Verband prognostiziert, dass fünf Jahre später, der chinesische Luxus Gütermarkt kann der Höhepunkt der globalen Luxusausgaben zu erreichen; basierend auf der aktuellen digitalen Projektion,nike free run damen günstig, dann gibt es jedes Jahr mindestens 14 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz in China von Markt produziert Luxusgüter sein. (EU-Chi Kwai). Lee sagte Lee erzählte Reportern, dass der Grund, warum es Filialen in verschiedenen Qualitäten eines Fracht ist sein Unternehmen für die Verbraucherkaufabsichten für die verschiedenen, die Umsetzung von differenzierten A Fracht Politik. Genauer gesagt, mit der Absicht, den Kauf von Geschenken für den normalen Verbraucher-Typen von A-Ware erhalten, und Kunden ihren eigenen Gebrauch Typ 4A oder 5A Klasse-A-Lager bekommen, das,nike free 5.0 damen, was wir gemeinhin als Super Eine Ladung bekannt ist. Kosten der umge 4A und 5A Ladung als gewöhnliche A hochwertige Verarbeitung und optimale Kundenverhalten sowohl vor dem Kauf, die Sprachfunktionen des Kaufs, der Kauf von Luxusgütern Verpackungsanforderungen, Shopping-Guide ist zu unterscheiden zwischen Geschenken und Verbrauch und drei Kriterien für den persönlichen Gebrauch und Konsum zum Zweck der Geschenke an Kunden vor dem Kauf Klassiker aus der Marke gerichtet ist, können sie eine einmalige Kauf mehrere gleiche Produkt sein. ???????? http://www.htcbbs.net/viewthread.php?tid=885&pid=3465091&page=532&extra=page%3D1#pid3465091 http://www.gnxfw.com/shownews.asp?id=4 http://www.hq0377.com/luntan/forum....d=4518&pid=12814&page=1&extra=page=1#pid12814


lol wtf


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## prewarkid (Apr 1, 2014)

can you post more of his work? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## bigbizz (Jun 29, 2013)

so what you charge for paintin a full size truck color change


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bigbizz said:


> so what you charge for paintin a full size truck color change


CALL HIM UP AND GET A QUOTE MAKE SURE YOU TELL HIM YOU GOT HIS NUMBER OFF LAYITLOW 805-617-5319 Gus


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Just took him another 65 SS this ones gonna be painted blue


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

this was just dropped off to him a week ago we should see how it comes out when done :nicoderm:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

sanded should be painted by this weekend


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

heres a grand national trunk lid that was faded that i took off and took to him have repainted









primered and wet sanding









and heres the finished result, you can use it now as a mirror :nicoderm:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*CALL HIM UP AND GET A QUOTE MAKE SURE YOU TELL HIM YOU GOT HIS NUMBER OFF LAYITLOW 805-617-5319 *​


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:drama:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

*heres the car finished DONE

*


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1297410










:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

A homies 59 rag already getting jammed in its new color


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

HERES A 66 GUS DID FOR ME REAL QUICK< COLOR MATCHED THE FENDER AND TRUNK LID


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:rimshot:4th of july bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:wave:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:h5:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:h5:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

MIDNIGHT BLUE 65 SS


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Just picked up another impala from me


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

Bumpity


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1344802
> 
> 
> MIDNIGHT BLUE 65 SS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> View attachment 1361666
> 
> 
> View attachment 1361674


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

62
NOW IN THE WORKS


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:h5:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

MAKE SURE YOU GUYS TELL HIM YOU SAW HIS NUMBER ON LAYITLOW FOR THE PRICE HOOKUP


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

uffin:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BEFORE this bucket got the Midas touch


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:biggrin:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Work looks good


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> > how much we looking at for his work?


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> ~DROPITLOW~ said:
> 
> 
> > > how much we looking at for his work?
> ...


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------

